# Tiny training treats?



## melissajean

Hi,
I was just wondering if anybody could recomend tiny training treats for my toy? I cant seem to find any that I dont have to cut in 4's lol


----------



## Cdnjennga

I like Zuke's Mini Naturals. They're pretty small and I think would suit a toy size, although we use them for our PWD!

Zukes Mini Naturals – Dog Training Treats, The Perfect Training Treat for Dogs


----------



## melissajean

Thanks, I will have to ask about them next time Im at the pet store. I got her some Hollywood training treats, the box said they were small, well not small enough lol 
Thanks again


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I use the Zukes too, but I cut them in half to make them smaller!


----------



## roxy25

Nature's Recipe training treats are good soft and easy to chew

Nature's Recipe Training Treats for Dogs - Treats & Biscuits - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Rockporters

I use these two treats for Jasper (Standard) and Nat (Toy). I break them into small pieces for each of them so they go further .






and

Dr. Becker's Bites


----------



## flyingduster

I just use sausages or saveloys sliced up tiny for normal training treats! lol. (I cut length-ways into quarters while holding it all whole, then roll the whole thing over and cut into thirds, still length-wise so ya end up with a heap of long skinny strips, and while still holding it all together I slice normal slices off, leaving a ton of little-finger-nail sized treats... Only takes a few mins to get a heap!)


----------



## JE-UK

*Training treats*

I use cat treats ... they are always smaller than even the smallest dog treats, and my dog sees them as high value in spite of the small size!


----------



## poodleholic

Pounce treats for cats work. For high value treats I slice and dice Natural Balance Food Rolls. It's good for them, and it's like doggie crack! lol


----------



## AgilityIG

I use cheese, hot dogs (the better ones! :biggrin, etc... and just cut them up into tiny pieces. Take a look at the price of those treats (per pound) - a lot of them are super expensive compared to just buying "real" food and cutting it up into your own treats. 

For "store bought" treats, I like to use Zuke's minis and Natural Balance rolls.


----------



## apoodleaday

Little Stars Tiny Treats by Wet Noses has some organic treats that are very little. They are tiny little stars and would be more than small enough for even the tiniest dog. You can google Little Stars Tiny Treats if you want to see them. I don't know if your dog would like them better than real food though.


----------



## spoofly

roxy25 said:


> Nature's Recipe training treats are good soft and easy to chew
> 
> Nature's Recipe Training Treats for Dogs - Treats & Biscuits - Dog - PetSmart


I use these too. Small and soft...good for a quick reward during training.


----------



## Marian

I sometimes cut up a block of Monterrey Jack cheese into tiny bits and store them in the fridge so I can just grab a handful when needed. I also use cat treats and when I use freeze dried chicken, I just break it with my hand as I'm using it. Sometimes all he gets is a little flake, but it's all the same to him. 

All of my coat pockets have pieces of chicken in them. LOL


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I have these wonderful buffalo jerky strips that i can tear off a tiny piece, or a bigger one if wanted. Not too greasy or messy, and most dogs just Love them! I got them from cleanrun.com


----------



## Birdie

I use the Bil Jac little dog treats. I'm sure they don't have the best ingredients, but Desmond only gets a handful at a time, and we don't use them very often (I usually just use toys when we're shaping up a trick or improving reaction time, though), so they make a good special treat for when we are learning a new trick. They're the perfect size for him, but they may be a bit large for a toy, depending on the dog. I spent forever trying to find a good training treat that he liked that was small enough to where I didn't have to cut it up, these are perfect! My sister uses them for her chi as well.


----------



## neVar

chese- preshredded is quick and easy and right size if they like cheese

personally i buy kibble (i feed raw) and use the sample bags for treats...


----------



## melissajean

thanks guys. 
Kira loves people food. she is such a little begger lol :rolffleyes: 
I think I might try the shredded cheese idea. I read in a book that one sure fire way to make your dog come is to offer it a treat and say come, if they dont, eat the treat and make it seem like it is the best thing in the whole world lol The author says she has never met a dog that wouldnt come after doing this twice lol Im going to try this on Kira, as she is very stuborn and hard headed lol Were also haveing a little issue on domenince :doh:


----------



## cbrand

I use the Natural Balance dog food rolls. In our house they are known as Tube-o-Food:

**** Van Patten's Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls

These can be diced up very small. They are like crack cocaine to the dogs.


----------



## flufflvr

Mine love Zukes as well...and Cosita isn't allergic to them. I've also used sample bags of kibble, as well as diced chicken. The only problem with the chicken is that you can't carry it around with you all the time. Ick! Mine love, love, love the Natural Balance rolls, but you have to cut it up first. They don't care what flavor. When we go on therapy visits, if I bring treats, I bring Cheerios because if a client eats it, it doesn't matter! (Some can't distinguish between dog treats and human treats) I've also been known to pinch off tiny bits of turkey hotdogs, when I'm in a hurry and am running low.


----------



## melissajean

Thanks guys. today me, my sis, and my son took Kira to the lake (Lake superior) and we took some turkey bits with us......She responded rather well lol The other day when me and my son took her, she ran and just jumped in the lake, no hesitation at all lol I know Poodles were bred originally for water work, but I never really thought of them as a water breed lol


----------

